

Ask HN: Heideggerian AI / Foucaultian AI? - foolrush

Given the recent Turing Test falsehoods and HN discussions about liberal arts degrees, I was hoping someone around HN might be able to point in the direction of AI research.<p>In particular, I am wondering if there have been any explorations of AI with Continental Philosophy at their core. I found a particularly interesting paper by the (in)famous Dreyfus that offered Heideggerian AI, but little else[1].<p>Foucault&#x27;s work on the relativistic nature of ontologies would seem relevant[2], but again, current AI efforts appear rather empty with regard to the rather rich fabric of the Continental Philosophers.<p>Any tips or suggestions?<p>[1] Dreyfus, Hubert L. &quot;Why Heideggerian AI failed and how fixing it would require making it more Heideggerian.&quot; Philosophical psychology 20.2 (2007): 247-268.
[2] The heuristic engine mentioned in Crevier&#x27;s tome on AI has some interesting overlaps here. Less about limited context game playing, and more about abstract heuristics and learning. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.ca&#x2F;gp&#x2F;aw&#x2F;d&#x2F;0465001041
======
eevilspock
All I will say Dreyfus was my favorite prof at Berkeley.

